
Comcast failed to install Internet for 10 months then demanded $60,000 in fees - Amorymeltzer
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/03/comcast-failed-to-install-internet-for-10-months-then-demanded-60000-in-fees/
======
littletinman
This is no surprise as comcast has been and continues to be the worst internet
provider in the US. I worked for a startup in Washington DC and internet would
cutout for 5 minutes every hour. We called comcast dozens of times and
everytime they said there were no reported issues on their end.

Twice internet went out for 2 days and only then did they admit there were
problems in the area.

I've had them at home with the same problem: intermittent and occasionally
completely out for days.

------
ikeboy
Reminds me of [http://www.loomcom.com/blog/2015/02/22/its-comcastic-or-i-
ac...](http://www.loomcom.com/blog/2015/02/22/its-comcastic-or-i-accidentally-
bought-a-house-without-internet/) (Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9269657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9269657))

------
Racer500
This shows how bad Comcast's customer service is.

